# Problems with towel drying my pup



## tintuck9 (Oct 16, 2013)

Daisy is 16 weeks old we have had her since she was 8 weeks, every time we try to dry her with a towel she gets really aggressive biting intentionally not in a playful way but in a definite attack mode, we have continued drying her when necessary but seems to get really distressed and in turn aggressive anyone had this problem or have any ideas ?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly used to be the same way. It seems aggressive but I think they think it's some kind of crazy game I wouldn't worry too much Molly has finally outgrown it. I used to not even be able to wipe her paws when it rained cause she would try and bite me and act like a fool. Now she just stands there and licks my hand

I am sure your puppy will get the whole towel thing in time


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, Stela was the same....I still remember how worried and scared I was about her; but now she can tolerate the towel drying. I would just spread a few towels on the floor in the bathroom and my bedroom where she would go and dry herself off. After they have been washed they get this strange burst of energy and swaddling them into a towel does not work. Stela used to run in circles like a crazy lunatic until she would finally collapse...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max did this too. We found handing him a favourite stuffed toy, or a rawhide treat worked for us.


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Ted does it too, gets a bit bitey i mean! but i just end up wrapping him up in the towel in a fun way, especially his head with a spare towel, he's then trying to get his head out whilst I'm trying to dry the rest of him! 
then give up and let him be a lunatic running all over the place as though possessed! rubbing his body over the carpet as he goes!!!
Here he is just a couple of days ago, after his bath cos he found a nice muddy puddle to wade in!! and this is the effect towel drying can have on your poo!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just tell her know and carry on, it's just something they need to get used to, if you let her away with it not it will transfer onto normal grooming. 


All puppies fight getting towle dried, but in the uk and at this time of year it's an every day thing so, just keep at it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly used to be the same way. It seems aggressive but I think they think it's some kind of crazy game I wouldn't worry too much Molly has finally outgrown it. I used to not even be able to wipe her paws when it rained cause she would try and bite me and act like a fool. Now she just stands there and licks my hand
> 
> I am sure your puppy will get the whole towel thing in time


Renee, when did Molly stop, can you remember? I have real trouble towelling Poppy, she gets very excited and I can only do a vague dab 

I'm sure Daisy's not showing aggression it's just that all emotions are on show at her young age when she responds to something very stimulating, things will calm down  try mega value treats when you do it (and so will I)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ted said:


> Ted does it too, gets a bit bitey i mean! but i just end up wrapping him up in the towel in a fun way, especially his head with a spare towel, he's then trying to get his head out whilst I'm trying to dry the rest of him!
> then give up and let him be a lunatic running all over the place as though possessed! rubbing his body over the carpet as he goes!!!
> Here he is just a couple of days ago, after his bath cos he found a nice muddy puddle to wade in!! and this is the effect towel drying can have on your poo!


PS I *love* Ted! It's official


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Renee, when did Molly stop, can you remember? I have real trouble towelling Poppy, she gets very excited and I can only do a vague dab
> 
> I'm sure Daisy's not showing aggression it's just that all emotions are on show at her young age when she responds to something very stimulating, things will calm down  try mega value treats when you do it (and so will I)


At about 4 months or maybe a bit more. I would always tell her no when she did this and distract her with something like a toy. Now she is a year so she is fine with it but it did take patience (a lot of it). I found that if I blotted her she was a lot better than if I moved the towel around too much


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh! Well she's 6 months now, never mind, bad parenting eh


----------



## tintuck9 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for your advise, we still continue to dry daisy but she is breaking skin and doesn't give up, she also behaved the same after she'd been walked this afternoon when I lifted her into the car and started to pull her rug out to cover more of the seat because she was so wet and muddy


----------



## tintuck9 (Oct 16, 2013)

Unfortunately daisy is doing more than a bit bitey she is breaking the skin and attacking my husband tried to dry her this evening and she was exactly the same with him


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

So sorry, but maybe you could try wearing hard wearing gardening gloves for a while so you both don't get hurt by her??? 
or when Ted bit me one time and it really hurt i yelped out quite loudly and he jumped back shocked at my yell... puppies often bite each other when they are young and i think that they do a yelp of sorts when it gets a bit out of hand to let the other know they were hurt/play is getting to rough??
or maybe a combination of both could help you??


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there a reason we can't just let them "air dry" while running around like a manic person after the bath? Serious question. We do a quick towel dry while the bathroom door is closed, then we just let Frankie run around in his post-bath crazies. It's so funny.


----------

